# Need a gentle exfoliator for dry skin type



## glmraincld02 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hello, I am looking for a gentle exfoliator after using two bad ones: the St Ives Apricot Scrub which was so harsh, scratchy and abrasive that it burned my face and broke me out. Do you have any recommendation? Good and bad ones will be appreciated.


----------



## HAlex (Dec 24, 2015)

I also was disappointed with another exfoliator (the Mario Badescu Strawberry face scrub) which has a good smell but nothing more. With its texture and its seeds, I couldn't feel it was exfoliating and didn't see any results on my skin. It was like I was just rubbing a thin layer of fresh cream on my face... Among the good ones I tried, there is the Clinique exfoliating scrub because I only need a small amount of its cream since it contains a lot of grit and it scrubs my face really well. Plus it doesn't leave my skin oily and its menthol smell leaves me a fresh sensation after using it. I also recommend you the IASO Triple Action Peeling Gel that I currently use even if it's a little bit pricey because it worths. It leaves my skin less dry than the Clinique scrub (and other AHA/BHA exfoliators) then I don't need any moisturizer after using it but just a toner. I just have to softly rub it on my face to gently remove all the dead skin cells and to make my skin texture smoother than ever.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 24, 2015)

glmraincld02 said:


> Hello, I am looking for a gentle exfoliator after using two bad ones: the St Ives Apricot Scrub which was so harsh, scratchy and abrasive that it burned my face and broke me out. Do you have any recommendation? Good and bad ones will be appreciated.



The St. Ives scrubs are THE WORST.

Anyhoo, my rec for a physical exfoliant would be philosophy the microdelivery exfoliating wash. The grains are super fine so are (at least in my experience) much less abrasive.

Or you could try chemical exfoliants. First Aid Beauty Facial Radiance Pads have glycolic and lactic acid in small concentrations. (The entire range is geared toward sensitive skin and is generally quite affordable.)


----------



## Monsy (Dec 25, 2015)

Lancome exfoliance confort
Tatcha rice powder gentle
The body shop vitamin e exfoliator


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 14, 2016)

I have an aloe vera plant and I squeeze the gel from the leaf on to a plate. I used to just use the gel by itself but now I add a little rice powder. Exfoliate using my Monsia facial cleansing brush. I do this only once a week. I find it sufficient as I very seldom wear makeup.


----------

